# Shimano Speedmaster 201



## wadefisherman (Oct 26, 2006)

*I'm thinking about buying a Shimano Scorpion Speedmaster 201 Left Handed Baitcasting Reel (Japan Model). The Speedmaster 201 can be compared to 07' U.S model of Curado 301DSV. Here is a question for the shimano rep. Does this reel cover by shimano warranty? If I need to buy part to repair this reel in the future, can I order from the US? Or Can I use the parts of a Shimano Curado 301 US version to repair for this reel? Thanks!*


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The Speedmaster 201 is actually the Japanese version of the Curado 201DHSV. The Japanese model reels are not covered by our warranty and from what we have seen the gear material is not as strong as ours. I advise you to stay with the US product for future support.


----------

